# Lemartes with DC and other BA advice.



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, got back into 40K now that I have a 14yo son and picked up the BA codex (I played SH big time and have a soft spot there). My son plays nids with swarmlord and tons of stealers backed by HG and Zons. Oh and several of those monsotrous creature thingies that are rampant within that army.

I am also a sucker for cool looking models, so I generally go Commander D SGx2, assult termies (earlier Space Hulk ref) lib dread, chaplin with termies (liturgies of blood and claws is pure win). I back them up with a LR, dread, and a SR. Thinking of ditching the LR and grabbing another SR.

But part of my beloved army are my DCs. Right now I play with 5 and Lem. I have been reading that I should ditch the JPs and grab a rhino for them instead. So that leaves lem with a wasted JP. Is lem worth it? I love liturgies of blood with these guys as well, and when he takes a wound he is a machine of death.

I also need some general advice and thats why I included a list, so to speak, of my army. Once we get our meta on, we will be going to the local club here in Portland, so I will be facing alot of Sm and nid armies. I am finding that I can't get my SG anywhere near his stealers or the Lord. The zons pwn my expensive tanks and such. I try to get my SG close, but not being able to assault after deepstrike gets them blowed up. I am pretty sure I am thinking right but my meta is totally off.

Help, I need to put the kid back in his place with a good old fashion facemelt.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepstriking against nids is generally a bad idea unless you can bring enough firepower to clear your LZ. Otherwise you're just going to get shot, then assaulted (since nearly all Nid ranged weapons are Assault). You want to put yourself in a position to get the charge off instead of them, and that may require starting more units on the board instead of in reserve. Descent of Angels works beautifully against vehicles. Against T6 W6 monstrous creatures it will get you butchered.

Anybody with a psychic hood is your best defense against Zoanthropes. Otherwise they're going to bring the pain against your vehicles every time.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

And watch out for paroxism or whatever it's called, that squad of WS 5 DC won't do crap for a turn if it gets hit. So yes get some hoods on the field. I suggest a Libby for HQ and a Furioso libby for elites


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya he h8s my libby dread. Wings of Sanguinious and Might of heros FTW.


----------



## Rykariya (Feb 17, 2011)

Where to start...

Death Company are a trying bunch. I always want to use them, but they never seem to get the effect they sould.

DC should never leave home without Power Weapons. Yes, it's an extra 15 pounts per model, but where's the fun in giving your opponent an armor save? They'll hack up a squad of just about anything, and whatever is left will probably run like hell anyway.

That being said, DC are of almost no use agains 'Nids. They're too slow. Watching them get maimed by a pool of Stealers with Poison and Scything Talons is painful - those points just evaporate. And don't get me started on Rage and Sporemines...

Jump packs with DC are fun, mainly because it's unbridled chaos that can get everywhere you DON'T want them quickly. Sporemines, Nightbringer, Hive Tyrant with a Lash Whip - All places that DC tend to favour.

Never the less, nothing is as much fun as when you charge into a Mob of orks with 10 DC with Power Weapons...

Sanguinary Guard are a points drainer of epic proportions. For the same cost you can run twice as many (albeit normal and boring) assault troops and give upgrades. For less points you can run a squad of landspeeders with heavy flamers to crispen up those 'Nids. For slightly more points you can run 2 Baal Preds with flamestorm cannons and HF Sponsons and outflank them all (Ok... So a little more than slightly). So many options...

Close combat focus is not going to help you against Tyranids. You'll need some long range firepower, and also need to look out for monsterous monstrosities. Yes, I know that's not what BA are all about, but it's *A* way to win.

Snipers are cheap, fun and a great way to annoy or kill a Zoanthrope.

A Dev Squad with 2x Lascannons and 2x Heavy Bolters can harrass just about anything on board, be it squads of Stealers, Carni's, or Hive Tyrants.

Oh. By the way. Don't forget your flamer :grin:

*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*

()xxx[]========= > Mephiston in all his glory <=========[]xxx()

“He’s so awesome... Have you ever seen a bigger popped collar?”

*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*


----------



## jayromandell (Jan 4, 2011)

Rykariya said:


> Oh. By the way. Don't forget your flamer :grin:


Ya he ran a squad of stealers in a long line right at my TMs (literally between a rock and a hard place) and lost the whole lot too a flamer. Well I think one survived.

Agreed on the SG. Gonna keep using them, I spent way too much time painting those guys. I really wish they had heroic intervention like the VV that they are recruited from. I have started using a honor guard as well with Com D. I get a blood chalice with out using up a Elite choice. Makes a huge diff to have them with FNP.

Thanks for the input guys. I also fight alot of SM (who dosnt) and my aggressive PW style puts the hurt on those guys. Nids are a real problem for me though.


----------

